# 04' maxima headlights problem??



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys, our maxima has 65K on it and it has a passenger headlight out. I went and bought one from nissan for $140.00 and yanked all the stuff to replace it only to find out its not the headlight bulb! What the heck else could it be, I checked both bulbs repeatedly, checked all the fuses, I am out of ideas, any help??? I noticed on the fuse panel under hood for each side you actually have a 10A and 15a fuse for each light, all were good, but still no right side headlight, could it be the ballast or something, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have HIDs and you replaced the bulb and it still doesn't work, most likely it's the ballast?


----------



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

Metro- huh, I guess I'm gonna try and get it in the shop today, I dont' want my wife without a headlight. Do you think thats the only other thing it could be, I thought for sure it would be the bulb or those fuses but.......I'm not that lucky. Do those ballast usually go out? Thanks!


----------



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh and yea, they are HID's, that dang bulb cost me 140.00, I'm returning it!!!


----------



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

Just found out from the dealer, they say it is the headlight switch that is bad, just don't understand why it only make one light not burn?


----------



## finedesignz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, I have the same problem with my 04 Maxima. Did replacing the headlight switch fix the problem?

Or what was the problem? I've checked relays, fuses, bulbs, everything else.


----------



## lesleigh (Apr 13, 2004)

*04 Maxima Passenger Headlight*

Did anyone solve the problem with the passenger headlight going out. Mine will light but sometimes flicker and flame out. It will come back on when power is cycled and sometimes stays on like normal and sometimes will flicker and flame out again. Driver side is fine. When lit for a minute or two headlight is fine. They are HID.


----------

